# Los's build thread



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

*"No ando con chingaderas"*

Starting a new thread showing my past projects and WIP's 
so starting off with the oldies.

The Galaxie 48 4 door, now belongs to Mike Tellez








1949 Mercury custom


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep em coming,Carlos!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Hydros using sevos just waiting on my radio and batteries to get here to finish this one up.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

76 Galss house









started by cutting the front end, and started the firewall, shaved the side trim and door handles.









starting to fill in all the gaps








cut the drivers door open 








made new door panles


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hinged the hood and door, made the inner rocker panel









cut and hinged the passenger side door









cut the sun roof and seperated the firewall from the floor pan









cut the trunk and and started on the taillight









made the cylinders


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

the stock UCA's were not going to work so i made some 









control arm parts in the jig ready to be soldered


















starting on the frame, by filling and smoothing all the holes


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dammm!!!

Nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sick shit all the way around..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> sick shit all the way around..


x2!!!!! :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell i love the way you made the control arms i never thought of that awsom work homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude lookin good homie. Love that 64. And that 48 is killer. WOW.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

finished filling and smoothing the frame.








also got the rear axle mocked up and cylinders in place, ill be using different springs when it goes together.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that frame man.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks HAK. It was a pain filling all the holes and sanding the mold lines off, but i know it will be worth it once its painted


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made the rear panhard bar








Modified the LCA's and got them ready to install


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

wow amazing work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

GreenBandit said:


> wow amazing work!


X 2,


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

do it up Carlos,get stupid wey


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

GreenBandit said:


> wow amazing work!


x2!!!!!:wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

U got mad skills homie much props


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys! finished the suspension and made a new steering linkage


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

starting on the phantom grille

















finished


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific work up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah man, that grill is amazing


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks tonio, thanks dig, starting on smoothing the chassis pan









getting closer to bodywork n primer!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> starting on the phantom grille
> 
> View attachment 527772
> 
> ...


WAIT!!! you showed start then finished....wheres the in between?! this was on the 64 in the build off huh?!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hocknberry i didnt get any pics of inbetween this is the best i have








this is on a 76 caprice, i havent been in any buildoffs lol


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

modified spindles


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! Incredible details!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

beautiful work!! great ideas what size tubing are you using for your cylinders?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks sinicle thanks again HAK thanks PHXKSTM, I used	1/16", 3/32", and 1/8" for the cylinders.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

finally finished the interior on the 64


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made the cylinder mounts for the body











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

did the tilt setup on the caprice









installed the cylinders









cylinder brackets


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

holy shit......


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

holy shit is right!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupAMN HOMIE!!! u know its sick if u got sinicle sayin wow!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

U a krazy fool. Its all lookin so nice.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys I need to get in gear and get this stuff done and sent to chrome.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

the 64 is all done


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

servos


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

super clean 64 homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks oldskool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Saw the video of it in action and its spectacular!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks cemetaryAngel81


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very clean build and nice video...:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks sneekyg909, getting back on the caprice, shes getting jealous lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsupAMN HOMIE!!! u know its sick if u got sinicle sayin wow!!!


:rofl: its well deserved!
any shots of the 64's suspension?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks sinicle, I don't have any but I'll get some and post them


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats great lookin. Very well done.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, HAK!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

i havent forgot about you sinicle, ill get some posted up

got some work done on the caprice,


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

sinicle i found this pic ill get some more for you


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work Carlos!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks Darkside!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You definetly got crazy skillls homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Dre!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> i havent forgot about you sinicle, ill get some posted up
> 
> got some work done on the caprice,
> 
> View attachment 534188


:wow:damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> sinicle i found this pic ill get some more for you
> View attachment 534196


OH I SEE! Looks good! Damn, great detail on the engine!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

64 is clean! nice wiring detail!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

ok sinicle sorry for the delay





















the pc board fits right between the wheel tubs, antenna is fragile though damn thing broke off








the lipo battery sits in between the body and interior tub.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

test fitting the dash on the caprice









reworked the steering wheel also and added a gauge pod.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

started lug nut "covers"









parts for chrome tech


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass work homie


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Bad Ass!!! man, great work.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks AutoMob


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

amazing work!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> amazing work!!!


X2...:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good stuff!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Supersick!



97xenissan said:


> Thanks guys! finished the suspension and made a new steering linkage
> 
> View attachment 527766


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that's som great work. I like all your work.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

heres what happens when a piece of furniture decides to tip over and the model breaks the fall.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

so here is the replacement 
















hinging the hood and starting on the firewall and doors


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hood and trunk hinges







firewall done , hood, doors, and trunk hinged up


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

time for some sounds





















changed it up a lil, mocked up with pumps


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made a dash board and steering wheel







made a H.U. for the sounds








started on the door panels







with or without the pull handles??


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hinge layout















ready to assemble









ready to install


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wowaaaaaaamn!! Very nice work!probly even better this time around...
What u use to form over the mold?? Was thinking something like pantyhose material would work...wanna try it....someday


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks Coast, pantyhose and super glue is what i used works great!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That fabrications badass Carlos!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that som kool ass shit right there.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin bad ass man!! good idea on the hinges! this is your $100 build right?!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah hocknberry it started when I started this so I figured what the hell lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Homie this interior is SICK ! Love everything about it ! *


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,gettin Down homie!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful detailed work.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks hella clean homie much props


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas just trying to keep up with all the pros up in here


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

started on a new radiator support
















finished


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

tilt front hinges, just need cylinder mounts


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pressue plates and cooling heads


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:around: WTF!!!

You have some mad fabricating skills homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> :around: WTF!!!
> 
> You have some mad fabricating skills homie...:thumbsup:


X2....Great work coming out of this thread


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

All ur work os looking firme vato much props


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*AWSOME WORK IN HERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 559497
> 
> 
> pressue plates and cooling heads


:wow::shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Speechless at your work,homie!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Gracias homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 553593
> 
> 
> heres what happens when a piece of furniture decides to tip over and the model breaks the fall.


:facepalmuch !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_MAD ASS SKILLZ I KNOW YOU GOT MORE BUILDS SOMEWHERE ..._


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Also work man like that!! You have some great skills.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Dre1only, just us 86!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

smoothed the floor, and made a fuel cell.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

trying out at makin some dumps


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

twisted mounts for the fuel cell


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> :thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad yall like it!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

putting in some work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow: gad damn thats some bad ass work!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks oldskool!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW those pumps are pimped YO!!!!

What are these.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

The midrange speakers, I'm going to do a fiberglass style box for them these are just the "rings"


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh nice.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 533339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOLEN !!!! some one stole the 64 while at a show fkn thieves


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> STOLEN !!!! some one stole the 64 while at a show fkn thieves


damn thats fucked up!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> STOLEN !!!! some one stole the 64 while at a show fkn thieves


:nosad::thumbsdown: thats fuckin dirty!! maybe slightly flattering someone liked your build so much they would risk catching a case for it?! still fucked up though!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :nosad::thumbsdown: thats fuckin dirty!! maybe slightly flattering someone liked your build so much they would risk catching a case for it?! still fucked up though!


Yeah that's i thought but still sorry fukers got another build planned another 64 same colors thevin bastards cant stop me lol


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of updates no PC yet trying to get it fixed asap


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

the brake setup


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

herb deeks wires next to pegasus deep deez







PE spokes with engraved lips


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

cross lace wires for another project i have


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made some bomber seats








seats for the 70 impala








the engraving inserts for the rest of the wheels


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

speaker boxes for the midrange speakers


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

old school theme build ordered some pescos, and looking for a hideaway grille


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 572064
> 
> old school theme build ordered some pescos, and looking for a hideaway grille


two 67 grills and you can make one


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thats what ive heard, i seen some resin grilles floating around but havent been able to find one for sale so i may have to go that way


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 572045
> herb deeks wires next to pegasus deep deez
> 
> View attachment 572047
> PE spokes with engraved lips


Fkn Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Wheres the video at hahaha jk man loving those rims


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats nice brotha ......really diggn the wheel inserts....could u do a how to homie?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

damn homie thats fucked up someone stole the 64 from you,low life bastards :twak:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah damn a holes, but they didn't take the batteries or the rc transmitter so good luck getting the servos to work


----------



## SS450 (Nov 22, 2012)

you made that grill yourself? n if you did how did you do that cuz im trying to do that for my next build


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Which gril?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

ill try and do a video of what i do, but there are several ways to get the "engraved " look but ill try to get one asap









starting on the pumps for the 70 impala


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:im speechless:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:im speechless:worship:


X 2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

this thread is straight up sick!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks dogg cant wait


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> this thread is straight up sick!!!


:werd:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man you got that engraving shit down homie the game has been changed for sure !


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 573788


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Top Notch right there ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Insane cleanliness bro.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies sorry for the small pic, gotta do it from the phone now pc no workie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass bro!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 573788



Wow,bro when I grow up I want to be just like you:worship::x:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terminal; MosDef!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL thanks homies


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wow,bro when I grow up I want to be just like you:worship::x:


LOL thanks cemeteryangle LOL


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wow,bro when I grow up I want to be just like you:worship::x:


X1000 :wow:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutly amazing imagination and skills.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> ill try and do a video of what i do, but there are several ways to get the "engraved " look but ill try to get one asap
> 
> View attachment 572938
> 
> ...


Holy shit, my god, god damn, fucking a you are a master, just came across your work and I CAN SAY I have never seen anything better, I fucking love the scale engraving, if you could share with us all how you do it, You for sure are a modeling engineer, keep it up you give us all inspiration!!!

If you can for sure do a video on the scale engraving that would be kick us for us all, hell with your skills you go do a whole series on videos on your techniques and sell them$$$


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

damn homie gettn down with the get down pumps are looking sick


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


>


Where u get the dumps from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

face108 said:


> Where u get the dumps from?


I believe he makes them he had a pic earlier saying working on dumbs now, thing is i want to know how hes engraving these things.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, for all the compliments, I have the video but my pc is getting fixed so I can't upload it till they finish with it , as for the dumps I made them from 1/8" aluminum, using a dremel, but I will post a vid as soon as I get the pc back.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is the steering wheel


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

ok i went to my parents and used there pc so here is the video.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cant see it homie..


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

try again i re uploaded it


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hell yeah homie....:thumbsup: Nice How-To :worship:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

No problem hope it helped


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> No problem hope it helped



Thanks so much homie cool video


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

wow that is kick ass man, thank you for sharing, I was amazed when I seen that totally looks like engraving.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:damn!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice work indeed 
[h=1]97xenissan[/h]
been following your work and you are my newest inspiration, keep up the kick ass work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 582752


that engraving is so realistic damn thats so cool.....


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I hope to have some color on this soon!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

97xenissan said:


> ok i went to my parents and used there pc so here is the video.


:thumbsup:Just seen it today....great vid homie....gotta try this someday


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

modelsinc1967 said:


> very nice work indeed
> *97xenissan*
> 
> 
> been following your work and you are my newest inspiration, keep up the kick ass work!





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 582750


R those body mounts?!!....:no: Thats nice brotha!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks coast, yeah it has cylinders to lift the body off the frame


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice video bro! incredible work all around!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

U gettin down homie keep doin ur thang build is lookin clean


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice work. Out standing work

I like the fact that you posted pics on how you did the radical. I have been searching for that, for the longest time.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies, and no problem BeginnerBuilder


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Great video. I Jus got sum of that tape. Gonna try it on my next build


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Billet grille for the 67 impala


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Billet grille for the 67 impala[/QUOTE]

I see u bro always gettin down se mira chingon much props


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' that grille!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Billet grille for the 67 impala


I see u bro always gettin down se mira chingon much props[/QUOTE]

Thanks pina, always appreciate the comments homie!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm diggin' that grille!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Tonioseven, I want a hideaway grille from KB but I couldn't wait LOL. I'll be sending this to chrome tech soon


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 584819
> 
> 
> Billet grille for the 67 impala


:shocked:nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

This thread is great...always got some eye candy goin:worship:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: 67 & THE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Just watched your engraving simulation video, homie that is sick!!!, how'd you come up with that?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies, auto mob I saw it on here a while back then a couple of guys posted it on FB so I figured I give it a shot and see how it turns out LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

have to say to me anyway, very cool ass tip, planning on using it on every build now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 584723


i have 2 of these...whats you plan?! nice how to on the engraving!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Idk yet when I saw it for sale I had to get it , I always like them well see what I come up with


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 584723


that's a cool project right there man!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Getting closer to paint time.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> that's a cool project right there man!


Thanks Dig, I'm getting pics of the jambs and trunk for reference gonna need them


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 584819
> 
> 
> Billet grille for the 67 impala


gonna be bad wey


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 586723




Carlos creepin & he crawlin,,,,,,,,cause he gonna do you all in.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 586726
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

TINGOS said:


> Carlos creepin & he crawlin,,,,,,,,cause he gonna do you all in.


What up homie!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Getting ready for some paint


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats lookin real firme homie much props


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bad ass work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice work man. U got some good fabbing skills


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 589862


:wow:wow!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

69 impala in the line up


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Started on the batteries going to do 5 , four for the pumps, and one for starting


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Made the optima batteries


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Ready for some paint







Some black gold HOK and silver leaf


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

No paint till the weather clears up, so I started on the wheel "adapters" to make them removable.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^love it man


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 592381
> 
> 
> No paint till the weather clears up, so I started on the wheel "adapters" to make them removable.


Se mira con madres homes much props dats d same thing im doin to my replica just havent order my photo etch disck brakes yet but deff doin d daton adaptor wit lug nuts urs came out firme u got d hang of dis scratch buildin thang quick bro u doin ur thang wit it


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Pina I tried some lug nuts but it made the wheel stick out too far, but I seen on most of the real show cars they have a blank wheel hub to cover the lugs and knockoff adapter.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Dig , Pancho, Pina thanks for the comps bromigos!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Always_Learnin said:


> Nice work man. U got some good fabbing skills


Thanks homie , I'm trying to keep up with all the top notch guys in here 
Thanks Oldskool!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

97xenissan said:


> Thanks Pina I tried some lug nuts but it made the wheel stick out too far, but I seen on most of the real show cars they have a blank wheel hub to cover the lugs and knockoff adapter.


I mean full size show cars pina , I'm gonna make some covers and do the same.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

To cold to paint the 70 so I started back on this.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Real nice work Los,TopNotch!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

fNICE !!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:--------------------> :finger: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:---------------> :loco: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Got some base coat on the 70.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:--------------------> :finger: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:---------------> :loco: :yes: :biggrin:


:buttkick::nono:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Se mira chingon much props way its ready!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Se mira chingon much props way its ready!


Hell yeah thanx homie if it stays nice outside it will get some color hopefully!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> :buttkick::nono:


:shocked: :twak:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :twak:


LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 593468
> 
> 
> Got some base coat on the 70.


:thumbsup: now put sum color on it  


Apura te wey


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup: now put sum color on it
> 
> I
> Apura te wey


I'm trying homie but its waaaaay to cold and my garage is to cold


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> I'm trying homie but its waaaaay to cold and my garage is to cold


 :twak: EXCUSES EXCUSES PINCHE ROOKIE :buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :finger: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just went through this whole thread.Homie you got some bad ass fabrication skillz.Keep the progress coming.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

we need more progress on that '70 Master C-Los...nice work so far bro'.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

QUOTE=bigdogg323;16308448] :twak: EXCUSES EXCUSES PINCHE ROOKIE :buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :finger: :biggrin:[/QUOTE]
:facepalm:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Tryin homies was 20deg today, got my tape ready and my candy ready to spray supposed to be nice this weekend


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Aces!, thanks dfwr83!
LOL pinchi frank LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Started on the tape


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 595996
> 
> 
> Started on the tape


Damn are you serious that is very intricate, and kick ass, does the tape come that skinny or do you trim it down?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks modelsinc, you have to trim it down you tape two exacto blades together, and can put a spacer inbetween to make the lines bigger.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 595996
> 
> 
> Started on the tape


clean ass tape work homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Carlos : O


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

97xenissan said:


> Thanks modelsinc, you have to trim it down you tape two exacto blades together, and can put a spacer inbetween to make the lines bigger.


have to try that thanks for the tip!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

i made some hub covers to display the car with the wheels off.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Those look sweet carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Real talk homie u got mad skills much props not to many fools here shoot to my top builders list this quick I can rekignize a real builder when I see one but u shot up there quick u fuckin around wit d best here much repect bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 597439
> 
> i made some hub covers to display the car with the wheels off.
> 
> View attachment 597440


Sweet now engrave the knock offs


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Bigdogg! Damn Pina that means a lot homie thanks man!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> Sweet now engrave the knock offs


I might they are a little small may not show too well but I'm gonna try and see


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BRO U GETIN IT IN LOOKIN GOOD IN HERE BRO


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


97xenissan said:


> I might they are a little small may not show too well but I'm gonna try and see


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wuts the updates at :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BRO U GETIN IT IN LOOKIN GOOD IN HERE BRO


Thanks homie!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> Wuts the updates at :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


Sorry Bigdogg, I got paint ready so spray, but its been windy or cold here I have to paint in the garage, so that shit not gonna happen but hopefully ill get some color soon


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice bro lookin tight!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

some color on the frame









floor and speaker box painted


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great work on this carlos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:SAY MAN:dunno::dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin great :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617528





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617532





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617836
> 
> 
> some color on the frame
> ...


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow..awesome work on that underage carriage!! That frame is sick bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

T-Maq82 said:


> Wow..awesome work on that underage carriage!! That frame is sick bro


Thanks homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617836
> 
> 
> some color on the frame
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks oldskoolways !


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Started tape work on the body.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

I gots my popcorn, this is good work!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

hno:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Question how do you get the frame off the floorpan on your cars if they were both one at one point?


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

does anybody know where o can buy shurtape af912


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Lookin good bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617528





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617532





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617836
> 
> 
> some color on the frame
> ...





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 618669
> 
> Started tape work on the body.


how have i missed this one?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :finger: :wave:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :finger: :wave:


 :twak::nono:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

EndangeredSpeicies , you have to cut it off, then fill in where the frame was , it maybe easier to just use a kit with a separate chassis and floor pan


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

97 PM ME ARE HIT ME ON FB ON HOW MUCH YOU WONT FOR THE GATE'S THANK'S


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 636916


Those pumps is clean as hell


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thats the HOT shit right there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice is that BMF?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Customcoupe68 that is the aluminum tape the BMF would flatten out and didn't look to good. Hey Bigmoney whats your FB name on LIL group?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally found that tape..... Search for it al over and found it in a 99cent store around the corner from my house..... thanx for the tip homie


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Customcoupe68 that is the aluminum tape the BMF would flatten out and didn't look to good. Hey Bigmoney whats your FB name on LIL group?


There's a Facebook page ?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yes an it's on bro:yes:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Trikejustclownin , its layitlow model section


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Trikejustclownin , its layitlow model section


Can you guys add my cousin Diego lopez


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Straight up Clownin!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

machio said:


> Straight up Clownin!


Thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Straight up Clownin!


X2 se mira chingon


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 se mira chingon


Gracias, Pina!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

97 HET ME UP BRO


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Some gold pumps


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 592381
> 
> 
> No paint till the weather clears up, so I started on the wheel "adapters" to make them removable.


A man where can I buy some rims like this


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Trikejustclownin said:


> A man where can I buy some rims like this


I made them using herb deeks wires and Pegasus MC'c's and I engraved the lips using the tape.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Started on a 67 caprice , still needs more work but its getting there


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Niiiiiiice lookin foward to d outcome homie im sure gonna b sick!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Pina!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 617836
> 
> 
> some color on the frame
> ...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 639062
> 
> 
> Some gold pumps


Them pumps look awesome shit looks good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sick 67. that grill is badass. did you make this roof from styrene? im needing a roof for my 68 impala to make a custom coupe. nice build


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, customcoupe68 its made from styrene sheet, still needs a lil work hope I have it done soon.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Spraying some color , needs main color and silver leaf


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Comin along clean bro#


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Pina.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Inspiring shit rite there... awesome work


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 650296


WOW!! That is some brilliant chassis detail man, top job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 650300
> 
> 
> Spraying some color , needs main color and silver leaf


such a cool build man


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> such a cool build man[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks dig, gonna spray the main color soon!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread ALWAYS has good shit up in it!! Top-quality work for SURE!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> This thread ALWAYS has good shit up in it!! Top-quality work for SURE!!!


Thanks Tonioseven!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Tear down of an old build getting a candy paint update


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

put together some wheels for the deuce Deeks cross lace and 49 Merc rims with og HH tires


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

View attachment 661990
Mock up before going into the pond


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Got some work done on the 67 caprice almost ready for primer


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks coast2coast


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Dre1only!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn the 70s paintwork looks killer !!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks darkside


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger: :wave:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Lol pinchi big dog


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

:twak::nono:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Lol pinchi big dog


:cheesy:  :roflmao:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

That frame is badass! I like the color combo looks sick bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Que onda los how d builds comin lookin foward to checkin out ur new progress homie


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Whats up pina I have some pics but the phone wont load them and still no comp !


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe this works lol I cleared some parts for the 70

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

A little side project I was working on
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Had to redo the hood lol:banghead:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cross lace deeks 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hell yea projects coming along real nice bro much props


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks pina


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad as work homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homie


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 664391
> View attachment 664392
> View attachment 664393
> View attachment 664394
> ...


thats fuckin sweet right there!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks jojo!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

8













Made a chain steering wheel for the 62 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger:  Que onda wey


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lmao whats up bigdogg!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> Lmao whats up bigdogg!


Nada wurs the updates here cabron


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Nada wurs the updates here cabron


Posting up bigdogg

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Throwing down some silverleaf

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mock up picks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

View attachment 670638














Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Candy on the silver leaf

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Started wet sanding for the second round of clear or the flow coat

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: lookin good Carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks poncho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bad ass paint job here señor........:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

caint wait to see your work in person ,clean!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks noanoaenterprise!

Thanks machio you comin to the show here in November?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn !!!!:thumbsup:great work!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks coast


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn !!!!:thumbsup:great work!!


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracias Bigdogg!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking sick, homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hell yeah thanks homie!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


>


THIS IS LOOKING KILLER CARLOS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy chit!!! that thing is so fricking killer you did such an awesome job on it for layout of graphics and the center console, More more more!!!! seriously that thing is a work of art..................


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks senor Frank


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Appreciate that modelsinc1967 ill have some updates soon!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

se mira chingon los much props top builder in his prime!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracias pina!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> se mira chingon los much props top builder in his prime!


X2!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Bugs-one


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tight :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good God who is this guy. Yea that is artwork homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks LUXMAN!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


>


damn!!!:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks oldskool ways


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This is gonna be so clean! I left Facebook so I'm back on the mother page now b lol


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Brandon!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece of art there homie.... mis respetos ese...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks compton64!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: Que onda hijo


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

What up lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

This build is totally insane.................craftmenship is top notch, really enjoy watching your builds.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks modelsinc1967


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting striped up 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's gonna be one of the all-time greats. Seriously.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks tonioseven appreciate it homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> That's gonna be one of the all-time greats. Seriously.


x2 chingon los!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks pina !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

What up Biggdogg


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good los se mira chingon! on d 68 wat u makin d body out of 67 imp? wat u makin bro 68 caprice or 68 imp? just askin cus i got one that i wanna start workin on soon also much props on d work homie u got mad skills way!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

What up pina thanks homie


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homie , im using the 67 but im making a 67 caprice, the rear window is a lil different ill post some more pics, but I do have a 68 stashed away waiting to start. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Outstanding work!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Coast!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 717954
> View attachment 717962
> View attachment 717970
> 
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks King


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

..


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Tonio!


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 718466
> View attachment 718474


 actual trim parts wow haha looks sick. Can't wait ta see finished product


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks weedfiend! Soon.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

She's lookin smooth mane


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Doin some work on the 70 paint is about done.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks weedfiend.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh thats you. I know you now seeing you on FB......


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Whats up HAK, yup thats me lol


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Subtle trim pieces make her pop. Grills look sick mane. Keep it up dog!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin real good los cant wait to check it out when its done!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Weedfiend


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin real good los cant wait to check it out when its done!


Thanks homie im workin on it cant wait


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cleared!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Los84 said:


> Cleared!
> 
> View attachment 738641
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

epic! this thing is gonna be amazing!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chingon bro dat bitch gonna b killin it much props homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> epic! this thing is gonna be amazing!


Thanks King!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> chingon bro dat bitch gonna b killin it much props homie!


Thanks Pina means alot homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

hno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

love this build


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

Gorgeous:thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> love this build


Pina shouldn't be too much longer homie


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

EPIC!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks GreenBandit!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 747609
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> Los84 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 747609
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Los84 said:


> Pina shouldn't be too much longer homie


cant wait to check it out been checkin all d progress! can i have when u done? lol jkn homie much props


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> cant wait to check it out been checkin all d progress! can i have when u done? lol jkn homie much props


Maybe lol thanks homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This is some amazing detail, homie. You got some skills and patience for sure. Lowrider of the year, hands down.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

good god. that's out of control. amazing work bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bugs-one said:


> This is some amazing detail, homie. You got some skills and patience for sure. Lowrider of the year, hands down.


:nicoderm::yes:X2!!!!:yes:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks vatos!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:
sweet 76


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

leo said:


> :thumbsup:
> sweet 76


Thanks leo


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good Carlos!! :h5:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pancho1969 said:


> lookin good Carlos!! :h5:


Thanks Pancho!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

made a cone style air filter for the LS engine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

I truly love all the hard work that has gone into this build its truly amazing, can not wait to see it done, and I love the grill!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Modelsinc1967 appreciate that!


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 760537
> 
> 
> View attachment 760481
> ...


Dam you got some serious detail going on in here!! Nice work bro!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

AMAZING.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This right here makes me realize I got a looooonnng way to go. Sick, homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chingon!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn... I could almost hear the madrazos from the subwoofers. ... amazing detailed work...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> AMAZING.


X2....:wow:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody appreciate all the props!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ohh Wee!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking super tight los slow down bro u killin everybodys project on lay it low! lol jkn homie but looks hella clean foreal dis d tipe of work i like to see, havent seen a build like dis made in a while much props homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sick work bro.. holy shit


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Pina, thanks Dig your parts are helping to make this happen.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

howd you do the engraving?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks homies, greenbandit I have a how to in the thread some where but the tape I use is HVAC ducting tape.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

right on man ill have to find it! Build looks amazing BTW!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

GreenBandit said:


> right on man ill have to find it! Build looks amazing BTW!!!


Thanks!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 794345
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 794337
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> that looks good on there too


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> Los84 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 794337
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

killin it


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> killin it


Thanks homie your support is very much appreciated!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> killin it


X2


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> X2


 Thanks Coast2coast


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Homie, your detail is crazy.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Homie, your detail is crazy.


Thanks


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Outstanding work Los. Damn, teach us a damn lesson bro.......lol.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Outstanding work Los. Damn, teach us a damn lesson bro.......lol.


LOL THANKS! noanoaenterprise


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Outstanding work Los. Damn, teach us a damn lesson bro.......lol.


X2!!!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I started 2post a topic 2anybody w/LS engines after I got my LRM this week; man that's 1hot set up you got going on there dude! BTW where da LS come from?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

lowrod said:


> I started 2post a topic 2anybody w/LS engines after I got my LRM this week; man that's 1hot set up you got going on there dude! BTW where da LS come from?


 Thanks it came from a revel 97 corvette kit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

this build is epic, one of the cleanest and most detailed I think I have ever seen...the attention to detail is off the charts!!! question for you that braided line for the brakes and stuff is it from a craft store or detail master?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

STOLE THIS FROM FACEBOOK :biggrin:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

modelsinc1967 said:


> this build is epic, one of the cleanest and most detailed I think I have ever seen...the attention to detail is off the charts!!! question for you that braided line for the brakes and stuff is it from a craft store or detail master?


Thanks Modelsinc1967 its detail master i tried stuff from hobby lobby but you can tell a big difference.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> STOLE THIS FROM FACEBOOK :biggrin:


Thanks Bigdogg


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

you dont have these pics neither does FB.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn this is sick.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That front and back end are bad ass.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn this is sick.





bugs-one said:


> That front and back end are bad ass.


 Thanks bugs-one!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 833522
> 
> 
> View attachment 833530
> ...





Los84 said:


> View attachment 833538


this is looking better and better carlos keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:












































































































u gonna let me have this after its done rt :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

So where in TX do you stay, homie?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is looking better and better carlos keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your dreams pepito in your dreams LOL


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> So where in TX do you stay, homie?


I live in odessa, about 3.5 hours east of elpaso and about 5 hours west of Dallas


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

se mira chingon wit d new wheels bro deff dats all it was missing killin it now fo sho props homie


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a true masterpiece rite there. ... props homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Los84 said:


> I live in odessa, about 3.5 hours east of elpaso and about 5 hours west of Dallas


Cool. Yeah I been there a few times and I go thru there every time I'm going home. 
I've only been living in TX about 5 months now, still getting used to it.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> That's a true masterpiece rite there. ... props homie


X2!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> se mira chingon wit d new wheels bro deff dats all it was missing killin it now fo sho props homie


Thanks pina , yeah homie once I got them on i was like damnnnn now i know whats up LOL


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Cool. Yeah I been there a few times and I go thru there every time I'm going home.
> I've only been living in TX about 5 months now, still getting used to it.


Thanks for the props everybody, bugs its cool once you get use to it youll never want to leave LOL where u livin now homie?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 837282


its looking real good with the new wheels on


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Los84 said:


> Thanks for the props everybody, bugs its cool once you get use to it youll never want to leave LOL where u livin now homie?


Yep. I'm living just north of Ft. Worth right now but I'll be in El Paso by the end of the month.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup::bowrofl:estas cabrone!!!! your incredible! cant believe those pumps. sorry about the 64, karma will catch up to those perros!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> its looking real good with the new wheels on


thanks oldskoolways!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger: :biggrin:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bichito said:


> :thumbsup::bowrofl:estas cabrone!!!! your incredible! cant believe those pumps. sorry about the 64, karma will catch up to those perros!


Thanks homie


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :finger: :biggrin:


que onda Mr Frank how you livin buddy!?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Yep. I'm living just north of Ft. Worth right now but I'll be in El Paso by the end of the month.


El chuco, cool ill be there Nov 1st for a visit.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Los84 said:


> El chuco, cool ill be there Nov 1st for a visit.


That's the day I'm a get there.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 837290


 ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE CARLOS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

warsr67 said:


> ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE CARLOS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Sr.!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> que onda Mr Frank how you livin buddy!?


good homie rich on poorness wey lol..... how u doing homie :cheesy:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cool homie!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

super clean!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick!!! :wow::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

does it have a body lift also?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Better start makin room for them trophies homie!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Better start makin room for them trophies homie!!


LOL thanks coast!!!


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

Los84 said:


> Cleared!
> 
> View attachment 738641
> 
> ...


hey man, loving how you got the pinstriping that thin, what did you use?


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 734785
> 
> View attachment 734793
> 
> View attachment 734801


im blind! lol, did you get these rechromed?


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 725226


what clear is this? almost slip by just looking at it.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bad mother truckeR said:


> hey man, loving how you got the pinstriping that thin, what did you use?


I had mercados pinstriping do it im not sure what he used.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bad mother truckeR said:


> im blind! lol, did you get these rechromed?


Yes chrome tech replated them.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bad mother truckeR said:


> what clear is this? almost slip by just looking at it.


Its water I was wetsanding the car for primer I scratch built the roof to change that car from a impala to a caprice.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Los84 said:


> Its water I was wetsanding the car for primer I scratch built the roof to change that car from a impala to a caprice.


 gets better every day bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

BADASS WEY


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

warsr67 said:


> gets better every day bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias Sr.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> BADASS WEY


hell yeah thanks homie!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no updates :dunno: :tears: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> no updates :dunno: :tears: :buttkick: :biggrin:


Almost just a few touch ups left to do


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that's the sickest thing I've ever seen in my life. amazing work homie.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks King!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dats a bad ass build homie mad props!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats a bad ass build homie mad props!


Thanks Pina!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats an excellent build...:thumbsup:
Nice detail everywhere :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

This ride is killin it homie......gonna take alot to top that.....if it can b done


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 873170
> 
> 
> View attachment 873178
> ...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 873170
> 
> 
> View attachment 873178
> ...


 THIS IS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE CARLOS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies appreciate each and every one of you guys and the support means ALOT!!!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn. ... speechless. ... That's true work of art


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn. ... speechless. ... That's true work of art


 im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn. ... speechless. ... That's true work of art


Thanks compton64!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:loco:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> :loco:


:yes: :werd:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: :werd:


Who is that guy?


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 873210
> 
> 
> View attachment 873218


This is one seriously sick build man, INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
The paint, interior and detail every where is pure model car porn, :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Deecee said:


> This is one seriously sick build man, INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The paint, interior and detail every where is pure model car porn, :worship::worship::worship:


Thanks Deecee!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: Real Showcar right there homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2!!! Showwinner!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:worship:....if I had a hat it'd be off, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 884121


Sick!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 884105
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

:fool2::worship::bowrofl::boink: puro artwork !!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful build. Great work.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

What kind of frame is that?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys,


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

lowrod said:


> What kind of frame is that?


Its the amt 67 impala frame


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

damn los 2nd place!!! nah homie they got down i saw d pic of model dat won 1st u got cheated!!!! dat build wasnt even on ur level i wasnt diggin it was fuckt up homie they got down my opinion yo shit killd it bro!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN WEY THAT SOME BULLCHIT!!!!!!!!!!!, second place & the first place car had no mods......trunk was off the car not hinged & sitting on the side as if a 13 year old kid built that car,,,,,,,,,,,and don't even get started on that car that won best of show............that uglyass car wasn't even hinged,,,,,,,,,,GLUED OPEN IN PLACE,,,,,,,,man I love this hobby but fuk them judges......aint no fukn way that shit would happen at any other show............I mean come on?......yo 70 is like car of the year in here & you know muthafukas can here can build fool............I CALL BULLSHIT on that show & them dumbasses dont know any better or what they missed out on.........you know I really wish I woulda went so I could lose too but still let them rookieass builders see what you & yo homies from layitlow build like around here................nombre wey,you know you won that shit.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

X100! Judges don't know shit believe I know, plus it's who you know these days! Politics bro! As long as you know you won and the guy that won knows he got beat that's all that matters! Fuck the trophy!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Bad ass ride bro


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Politics is right ! fuck em, build for yourself. your the only judge you have to impress. Does anyone have pics of the bandito that stole the trophy ?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies wasnt really mad. It was one of those are you kidding me times LOL oh well always another day but thanks Amigos!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

That's one clean-ass model homie!!! Honestly, it's cleaner than some fools real rides, straight up!!!!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

jaylove said:


> That's one clean-ass model homie!!! Honestly, it's cleaner than some fools real rides, straight up!!!!:thumbsup::yes:


 thanks homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 919905
> 
> 
> View attachment 919913
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> Los84 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 919905
> ...


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

little preview pic of the 70 from a recent photo shoot.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Los that truck's got a nice drop. What look you going for with this one?


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks bugsone, this is what im gonna build


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 919905
> 
> 
> View attachment 919913


Whoooaaaou..!! Fantastic job...!!!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

curbside said:


> Whoooaaaou..!! Fantastic job...!!!


Thanks curbside!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

badass 70 homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

One of the freshest 70 models out there if not the best


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Los84 said:


> thanks bugsone, this is what im gonna build
> 
> View attachment 968018


gonna be dope


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks homies


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, on the real homie i got a picture of one just like that it's just more of a old school blue-greenish color. I wanna build one just like it, i just need to get the kit. It's a trip. Yours is gonna be bad ass, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks bugs , I have a full size c10 that I want to build too , so im gonna build this one so I can have a 1:25 version.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. I want to get my hands on a '72 but once I find a house out here and all that stuff.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> the 64 is all done
> 
> View attachment 533336
> 
> ...


that little fucken 64ss is bad:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 847457
> 
> 
> View attachment 847465
> ...


better than some real 70s


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> better than some real 70s


Thanks Homie


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Installed and painted the 4 link ,


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Test fitting the firewall


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

THIS IS GONNA BE DOPE! let me know if you need any reference pics...one of my homies has the real life version of that...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean work as always, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> THIS IS GONNA BE DOPE! let me know if you need any reference pics...one of my homies has the real life version of that...


Thanks king!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Clean work as always, homie. :thumbsup:


Thanks bugs-one!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn that motor looks good!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Woods said:


> Damn that motor looks good!


Thanks woods!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Troka is looking good Carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Troka is looking good Carlos :thumbsup:


Thanks Biggdog


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:This looks badass


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Los, truck looks Sick!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking firme los!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Los84 said:


> View attachment 995281


 doesn't always need to have a glossy paint to stand out! this is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Bromigos!!!!


----------

